

Ask HN : Lambada and lambda - dan_sim

I am the only one stuck with the lambada in my head each time I write a lambda in ruby?
======
bobds
You could start pronouncing lambda like the Greek.

They say lam-tha, th as in the. Come to think of it, I wonder how that stray
'b' found its way in the romanization of the word.

